
Fortnite black hole numbers potentially decoded as Visitor message - Kaibeezy
https://fortniteintel.com/fortnite-black-hole-numbers-potentially-decoded-as-visitor-message/26438/
======
Kaibeezy
Apparently the numbers correspond to word positions in an audio recording of
the Visitor. So, a self-referential book cipher
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_cipher](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_cipher)).

“I WAS NOT ALONE. OTHERS ARE OUTSIDE THE LOOP THIS WAS NOT CALCULATED. THE
ZERO POINT IS NOW INEVITABLE.”

Smart reporting scoop by Fortnite Intel, who could be a bit more confident on
just how unlikely this is to be a coincidence: _Of course, all of this is just
speculation, but it’s a huge coincidence that picking these words from the
tapes forms a coherent thought if this isn’t the case._

